
Ask HN: Most impressive SaaS landing page? - fratlas
Or just landing pages in general. My version of impressive is concise, visually beautiful, and it is immediately obvious how the website is solving your problem (i.e. kraken.io)
======
mtmail
[http://land-book.com/](http://land-book.com/) has a nice collection.

